# Turkey time



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

came home today and a gathering of turkeys coming up my property, took these 2, can see the others across the street in one.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

dang..the things you see when you don't have a shotgun...lol
the only time i have ever seen wild turkeys around here was along the side of the highway...i have no idea why they would want to be there...


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

OMG! Those looks pretty cool. =D


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Once in a great while I'll see one cross the road. Foxes, too. Deer are pretty common.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

soon be xmas... yum


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

like 2 days later drinking cup of coffee in driveway , looked over, they came back to go other way again. We see deer and moose come thru too. Tried taking pics of the deer thru kitchen window but the window screen was the only thing in the shots. The one big male moose that comes thru walks within a few feet of the house and just takes his sweet time crossing the street. Not very populated out here, Think town has a population of 2500 in winter and like 3500 in summer. Property behind our land is protected, so we get to see lots of wildlife. Wish I had a better camera though, cell phone is generally horrible at taking pics.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I live in a fairly remote mountain town, surrounded by National forest land, and we have mule deer, turkeys, white tail deer and sometimes even (rarely) mountain lions in our yard. Always so fun to watch! A huge flock of wild turkeys make their rounds about town each day, walking right up the street as if they owned it! We do not have moose, though. Neat pics--thanks for sharing!


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

don't have turkey or moose in the yard.. but the deer are like rats


----------

